# Getting Close



## swillologist (Aug 5, 2007)

The sugar is coming up in our grapes. It's going to be time to pick before long. 





Himrod
This sure seems to be early. 








The Fredonia are not as far along.They are sweet but the skin is still a little bitter. Now if I can keep my wife and the birds out of them.



I'm hoping that I have enough Himrod for a small batch and enough Fredonia for a six gallon batch.*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 5, 2007)

Looking great swill!


----------



## swillologist (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you wade. Are Himrod alabrusca variety of grape? When I planted these I was planning more on making jelly morethen I was at making wine. So I didn't pay any attention to what variety of grape thatI bought. If anyone can help I would appreciate it.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 6, 2007)

The info I read says the Himrod is a table grape swill. Here is a link to the info
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/horticulture/DG1103.html


----------



## grapeman (Aug 6, 2007)

Here is another link to Cornell where it was released. It is a very early table grape variety.
http://www.nysaes.cornell.edu/hort/faculty/reisch/bulletin/table/tableindex2.html


----------



## swillologist (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks guys! It is of the labrusca family. The chart says that Fredonia is a table and a juice grape. I made wine out of them last fall. I don't know much about wine. But it seems to be pretty good. Getting better with age I think. I have a couple of friend that drink wine regularly and they thought it was good. So I'm going to give the Himrods a try. I'm not going to beout very much.


----------



## swillologist (Aug 16, 2007)

Well it wasn't a very good year for grapes here. It was kinda slim pickins. If I put them all together might get enough for a batch. I still have a few whiteconcords to ripen yet. I wonder what three different variety of grapes wouldtaste like together. I guess it is experimenting time. 








Maybe in a couple of years these new vineswill start to produce and I will have a bigger crop to work with.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 16, 2007)

What is a white Concord? Never heard of them before- sounds interesting. Maybe they are Niagara-which is a white grape. They are what Welch's makes their white juice out of and their purple juice is Concord. 
Anyway, always cherish what mother nature and the native wildlife alllows us to harvest instead of them.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks great swill, is that your garden in the back?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 16, 2007)

Mix the 3 varieties and call it a "Trinity" wine....


Imixed Edelweiss/Swenson Red/King of the North grapes last year and had a nice Rosé.


----------



## swillologist (Aug 16, 2007)

That's not the official garden wade. That is sweet corn that I plant for the pheasants. We do rob a few ears off of it for late roasting ears. Most of it stays for a food plot. Not very much of it doesn't make it until winter though. The deer and the raccoon just about have it cleaned out by the time the snow flies. We did plant a few gourds and some ornamental corn over there this year. We got to have gourds to make birdhouses with the grandkids.






That is what they called them when I bought them appleman. I can't find them anymore. This was a few years back. They are not a very good grape. If I can get something else to grow. I will probably take that one out, along with the concord.


That's a good idea NW. I just might have to use that. Thanks!*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## grapeman (Sep 10, 2007)

swillologist said:


> That is what they called them when I bought them appleman. I can't find them anymore. This was a few years back. They are not a very good grape. If I can get something else to grow. I will probably take that one out, along with the concord.




After some checking, I think I know what the White Concord are. TyTy nurseries calls Niagara - White Concord also. They are nothing like Concord grapes, so I don't know how they got that name. Anyway, they will make some good wine, but certainly not one of my favorite table grapes. I leave mine a little on the unripe side for wine and finish it out semi-sweet. Last years batch was especially good. Have you picked yors yet?


----------

